# Nevoeiro invulgar - Funchal/Madeira - 11 Maio 2007



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 15:00)

Já ontem fiz referência a este interessante fenómeno, de nevoeiro a menos de 100 metros sobre o mar e com céu limpo. Hoje o fenómeno esta-se a registar no Funchal.
Ontem por aqui no Norte da ilha:






Hoje (a Notícia e as imagens a seguir são do Diário de Notícias Madeira):



> Neblina gera espanto e fecha aeroporto
> Fenómeno natural raro causou apreensão
> Data: 11-05-2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 15:14)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



Minho disse:


> Mas isso não é o famoso mar de nuvens característicos dos climicas influenciados pelos alísios?



Esse mar de nuvens que referes é de altitude, e não a menos de 100 metros como hoje é o caso..
Quando influênciado pelos alísios o ar humido é forçado a subir e provoca nevoeiros de altitude como no Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro devido às temp. frias de altitude. A situação actual é diferente, é inversa em certo sentido, a temperatura de condensação está ao nível do mar e não nas montanhas como ocorre com ventos alísios. 
Segundo dados avançados hoje pela manhã da Capitania do Funchal, uma situação destas não ocorre há pelo menos 50 anos.
Estamos a ter temperaturas agora em Maio que só ocorrem por cá normalmente em Agosto. A influência do Anticiclone bem perto da ilha tem grande responsabilidade...


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

Então outro factor a ter em conta será a temperatura da água. Estará a haver algum fenómeno de upwelling mais intenso nessa zona?







Pela imagem de satelite parece que o vento rodou para S/SW...


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

Temos uma imagem do Terra/MODIS. Interessante sem duvida.
*
Terra/MODIS 11:30 UTC*





Aquela formação em quadrado perto da costa de Marrocos também tem a sua piada 






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2007131113001-2007131113500.250m.jpg


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 16:38)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



Minho disse:


> Então outro factor a ter em conta será a temperatura da água. Estará a haver algum fenómeno de upwelling mais intenso nessa zona?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta imagem é muito interessante. Até dá para ver o efeito barreira na vertente sul e os turbilhões na massa de ar no lado norte.

Como este fluxo ocorre em situação anticiclónica o estrato de nevoeiro apresenta um topo baixo e daí o mar de nuvens. Como o fluxo desta massa de ar é de sul ou SW, bem visível na imagem, talvez tenha ocorrido algo parecido com o efeito de Föhn na vertente norte, o que originou valores mais elevados de temperatura relativamente à vertente sul.


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

*Diário Digital:*


> *Fenómeno raro afectou movimento no aeroporto do Funchal*
> *A baixa do Funchal assiste hoje a um fenómeno natural raro, estando «submerso» num denso manto de nevoeiro que causou apreensão e afectou o movimento nos Aeroportos da Região.*
> Uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia explicou à agência Lusa que tudo «se deve a uma massa de ar do Atlântico do quadrante sul, com temperaturas mais altas do que o oceano, e, ao entrar em contacto com as águas, acontece um processo de condensação muito rápido».
> 
> ...



*Video DN Madeira*
[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/110507/dn0301010101.wmv[/VIDEO]
http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/110507/dn0301010101.wmv


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 19:19)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



Vince disse:


> *Diário Digital:*
> 
> 
> *Video DN Madeira*
> ...




OK.
Um fenómeno raro na Madeira mas tão frequente no Litoral Centro e Norte nos meses de Verão. Massas de ar quente e húmido que se condensam em contacto com a água fria do mar.
Agora fica a questão e três supostas respostas, por que é raro na Madeira este fenómeno?

1) Por que a Madeira estando inserido no regime de ventos alísios é raro estes soprarem de Sul

2) A água do mar está mais fria do que é normal

3) A conjugação das explicações 1) e 2)....


Outro aspecto que contribuí para que a brisa marítima se produza, e o nevoeiro seja "arrastado" para terra é o facto de a Madeira estar neste momento naquilo que os espanhóis lhe chamam "pântano barométrico". Não sei se essa terminologia se aplica em Portugal. 
Reparem na área enorme no Atlântico que está à mesma pressão a nível do mar (1020hPa).





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html



Com este quadro sinóptico o gradiente horizontal da pressão atmosférica é muito baixo com a ausência de vento anticlónico favorecendo o aparecimento das brisas....



Pronunciem-se


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

Uma boa explicação


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2007 às 23:08)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



Minho disse:


> OK.
> Um fenómeno raro na Madeira mas tão frequente no Litoral Centro e Norte nos meses de Verão. Massas de ar quente e húmido que se condensam em contacto com a água fria do mar.
> Agora fica a questão e três supostas respostas, por que é raro na Madeira este fenómeno?
> 
> ...



Mais ou menos...

A água do mar não está mais fria por aqui, e o tempo sul por esta altura do ano nem é assim tão invulgar. Mas tens razão, é o mesmo fenómeno que ocorre em Portugal Cont. no Litoral, nos estuários, nos vales e que se dissipa com o sol.
Por aqui também ao início da tarde este nevoeiro estava já a se dissipar..
Para ocorrer na Madeira teve de ter, digamos, condições ideais: ter uma massa de ar quente e húmido sobre a Madeira vinda de sul, e em contacto com a água fria do mar condensa em nevoeiro. Devido a um vasto anticiclone criou condições de inexistência de ventos de outros quadrantes ao nivel do mar (devido à sua posição no meio do mar é muito habitual  ter vento ou brisas marinhas na ilha...), e permitiu esta permanência do nevoeiro. 
O nevoeiro deslocava-se para terra (as temperaturas diferentes criam diferença de pressão barométrica aqui provocando o deslocamento do nevoeiro para terra, mas este ao encontrar apenas ar quente evaporava as gotículas de água do nevoeiro retornado a vapor de água só perceptivel pela humidade.)


----------



## Hawk (11 Mai 2007 às 23:17)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

È um fenómeno muito comum em algumas zoas do Continente (já testemunhei algumas vezes na Póvoa do Varzim), mas raro, eu diria mesmo único, na Madeira. Ouvi muita gente na casa dos 80 anos a dizer que nunca tinha visto nada semelhante na ilha. Mais fenómenos lindíssimos, raros e não problemáticos são benvindos!


----------



## rossby (12 Mai 2007 às 20:54)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*

Olá

Acho que vale a pena ver a radiossondagem do dia 11 as 12Z:






Como podem verificar, as 12Z havia ainda uma forte inversão entre os 120 e 230 m. O vento estava algo fraco e a temperatura do ar muito próxima da do mar, o que significa que durante a noite o ar teve tempo para arrefecer à temperatura da água e formar a inversão. Nestas condições o ar frio e saturado ficou restrito a uma camada até os 230 -250 m como se pode ver nas imagens, possivelmente até que o vento soprasse com mais intensidade ou até que a convecção começasse a dominar ... O que é pouco usual é durante a noite estar uma camada tão seca a níveis superiores que provavelmente impediu a formação de estratocumulus durante a noite e por isso um a.a.n. e a formação da inversão. Julgo por isso, que se tratou mais de nevoeiro de radiação e não propriamente de advecção.

Um abraço.


----------



## Minho (12 Mai 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> Acho que vale a pena ver a radiossondagem do dia 11 as 12Z:
> 
> ...



Gostei da explicação. Essa injecção de ar seco provavelmente terá tido origem no Tempo de Leste que esteve nos dias anteriores. 


Então neste caso o nevoeiro que se formou não foi o típico nevoeiro que se forma no Litoral Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental no Verão mas antes um nevoeiro que afecta o Interior de Portugal nas gélidas noites anticiclónicas no Inverno...

Fica aqui a radiosondagem em versão texto:








Já agora rossby, já tinha colocado a dúvida no outro post, qual nome que em Portugal se dá aquilo que os Espanhóis lhe chamam de "pantanos barométricos" ou seja uma vasta área onde não varia a pressão atmosférica?


----------



## rossby (13 Mai 2007 às 11:22)

*Re: Nevoeiro estranho...*



Minho disse:


> Gostei da explicação. Essa injecção de ar seco provavelmente terá tido origem no Tempo de Leste que esteve nos dias anteriores.
> 
> 
> Então neste caso o nevoeiro que se formou não foi o típico nevoeiro que se forma no Litoral Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental no Verão mas antes um nevoeiro que afecta o Interior de Portugal nas gélidas noites anticiclónicas no Inverno...
> ...




No caso dos nevoeiros do litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca (eu conheço-os bem pois sou originário da região de Aveiro), trata-se normalmente como disse de nevoeiro de advecção em que o ar húmido é transportado sobre águas mais frias junto à costa, as quais aparecem devido ao "upwelling".

Julgo que não há nenhum termo técnico em português específico para estas situações. Contudo, situações dessas correspondem normalemente a configurações de "colo" do campo da pressão ou a centros de anticiclones. Obviamente, nos centros das depressões o vento é também fraco mas neste caso correspondem a regiões espaciais muito menores. Nós por cá designamos como zonas ou pontos de "estagnação" ou de "calmas". Pode ser até que algum colega se tenha também lembrado de designar o mesmo fenómeno como "pântano barométrico"  o que não me choca, mas como disse não há nenhum termo técnico específico em português.
No Centro de Documentação do IM existe uma série de documentos do tempo do SMN ("memórias") onde foram definidos alguns termos meteorológicos que só havia em língua estrangeira. Pode ser até que lá venha especificado este termo.

Um abraço


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 10:04)

Parabéns pelas belíssimas e invulgares imagens....


----------

